# EZ low cost vacuum laminating



## sschering (Mar 2, 2014)

In my bash pen I use carbon fiber and aluminum for the segments.

this is how I made them.

To start you'll need
Sheet Aluminum
Carbon fiber.. I used 19oz twill weave.
Laminating resin.. I'm using Illstreets Medium resin 
Packing tape
masking tape
Ziplock vacuum food storage bag starter kit with pump.
Scale that reads to 10th gram
cup (plastic preferred, not wax coated)
string sticks
gloves if you like to keep your hands clean.






I cut the aluminum 1" x 2" so I could cut it in half to make 2 segments after it's set up.

Sand one side of each piece of aluminum and cover the other side with packing tape. The tape protects the outside surface so you have a clean face to work with

Lay out masking tape on  both sides of the carbon and cut down the middle of the tape.. this keeps it from fraying or at this size just falling apart.

Measure your epoxy by weight. The Illstreet resin is a 2:1 mix so I weigh out 4 grams resin to 2 grams hardener.  Mix well for 1-2 minutes. I prefer to use a 1/10 gram scale..

You have 20 minutes working time so no need to rush..

Coat the sanded side on one piece of aluminum with resin.. be generous.

Lay that piece on top of the carbon.

Flip the carbon/aluminum over and coat the other side with resin till it's saturated. coat the other piece of aluminum and finish your carbon sandwich..

Make sue your aluminum pieces are aligned on the carbon then place them into the zip lock vacuum bag.

Use the hand pump to pull the best vacuum you can..




If everything looks good ignore it for 24 hours.




Ypu should end up with something like this




Trim off and cut in half on the band saw.

peal off the packing tape so you have clean aluminum to work with.

Ready to start segmenting..

A word of warning.. The carbon is VERY hard on tools.. It will eat up the edge on HSS tools on no time.. Carbide is recommended.


----------



## sschering (Mar 2, 2014)

Close up of the turned CF lamination.

If you throw enough light at it you can see the carbon weave but for the most part it looks black.


----------

